# 200fps flechettes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

When I started making flechettes I used 1/4" threaded rod. They were huge and heavy but with my limited understanding they were the only ones I could get to fly straight.

Then my man Ghost introduced me to the concept of using frayed paracord for fletchings. All of a sudden I could use #10 rod stock (3/16" thread size) and make the darts much shorter and still have them fly well. They were still heavy (about as heavy as a .50" lead ball) but I could shoot them with normal bands and get good results out to 50' or so.

Today I made some stinger darts out of #6 stock (9/64" or about 3.5mm) and made an effort to make them as light and aerodynamic as possible. The result is that I broke 200fps with my fla-shet-ees for the first time :woot: The other ones maxed out at about 165fps. I'll get a weight on them soon but I'd bet they weigh about as much as a 7/16" steel ball.

Here's a comparison pic of the ones I usually shoot and the new stingers:









Can't wait for the weather to clear so I can take them out and try them from some distance :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good FPS for that weight. They are heavier than 1/2 steel ball!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty impressive, MJ! Keep at it...


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

M.J thanks for sharing. It's always a joy to watch your videos! :thumbsup: I haven't tried flechettes, yet. However you use them a lot. Hence It must be fun! Have a nice Christmas!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Good idea, I can see a Star-ship launch in the future!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice! Your dedication to flinging these things is really paying off. 200fps! that's a smoking hot little bolt.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that is fast i picked up some yesterday at walmart to make some up tonite


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Nice! Your dedication to flinging these things is really paying off. 200fps! that's a smoking hot little bolt.


Well said :lol:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good result, MJ!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That is super. Always get good videos from you.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

That is cool. How accurate are they?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Good idea, I can see a Star-ship launch in the future!!


I put a set of 1" x 3/4" .030 latex on my starship and shot these a couple of times. They absolutely screamed! Wouldn't surprise me I'd they were doing 250+. I'll try to chrony it today.



Montie Gear said:


> That is cool. How accurate are they?


Thanks! I haven't had these smaller ones outside to shoot them from some distance yet but at 21' I can hit a bottlecap without much difficulty.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm almost tempted to make me a starship for shooting these things, MJ . . . but then, as cool as it seemed at first thought, I came back to the reason I don't make starships in the first place (can't conceal them, and slingshots are illegal here). So I plan to experiment further with getting more speed with my regular slingshots. I have a whole bunch of projects in front now, so I'm glad you're advancing things. Kudos, bud!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

MJ i keep makeing them soon my hunting bag wont have any round ammo in it at all


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey there, M_J, could you post a quick pic of your tie method on the flats? To hook on the wing nut. Will take some cool pics today! Awesome work!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

LVO said:


> Hey there, M_J, could you post a quick pic of your tie method on the flats? To hook on the wing nut. Will take some cool pics today! Awesome work!


Sure thing. Looking forward to your write-up!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go:









To make these I make the loop and then melt the ends together into a bulb then cover the bulb with a bit of Chinese tube. I tie a constrictor knot on the bands over the tube so that the loop can't pull out. I tie it pretty tight because I really don't want things coming apart with this ammo! anic:

I use nylon thread (the inner strands of paracord work great) for the knot and tie a square knot on top of the constrictor and then melt it down so there's 0% chance of it coming undone.


----------

